# KY bottles wanted



## emzornes (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello all I am looking for KY bottles from around my area Carlisle, Blue Licks, Maysville, Flemingsburg or other close by. It don't matter what type of bottle such as medicine, milk, soda or whiskey just looking for bottles I might not have. If possible post a pic and price. Thank you.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 2, 2017)

*Pair of small KY medicines*

I am geographically challenged for the state of KY. These are two meds. Any interest?


----------



## emzornes (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks UncleB but I will pass right know those are both a little further away from me than I would like. Thanks again


----------



## emzornes (Jun 5, 2017)

still looking


----------



## emzornes (Sep 20, 2017)

still interested


----------



## emzornes (Feb 12, 2018)

No KY bottles for sale of any kind. Still looking


----------



## emzornes (Aug 6, 2018)

Still looking for bottles any help appreciated


----------



## sandchip (Aug 16, 2018)

Only Kentucky bottle that I have.


----------



## emzornes (Aug 16, 2018)

Interested in selling it if so how much shipped? Thanks Also what is the story behind it where did you find it at.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2018)

Not really interested in selling it, just sharing.  Bought it years ago from another collector who I believe got it off ebay.  The only other one that I know of is/was in the Jerry Phelps collection.  It was more of an olive yellow in color.


----------



## emzornes (Aug 17, 2018)

Well if you decide to part with it let me know I live about 10 miles from Maysville so it would be a neat one to have.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2018)

If you will PM your name and contact info, I will put your name on it and give you first shot if I ever decide to let it go.  If you're that close, you probably have access to old records and documents in the Maysville area.  The druggists' names were Seaton & Sharpe.


----------



## emzornes (Aug 17, 2018)

Sent the info thanks a lot I will try and find some info on it for you


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 30, 2018)

I am not sure about letting this one go. I found it myself. It's a maysville Kentucky 7-UP bottle with a date code of 1945. Would you be interested in something like it?


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 30, 2018)

Here's a pic.


----------



## emzornes (Dec 1, 2018)

I sure would what are you asking for it shipped. It would fit right in with some other I got. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 1, 2018)

emzornes said:


> I sure would what are you asking for it shipped. It would fit right in with some other I got. Thanks
> 
> Mike




I won't take money for it. Do you have any bottles from Ohio? I would gladly make a trade. If not, then you can have it. Just pay shipping.


----------



## emzornes (Dec 1, 2018)

what kind of bottles from Ohio are you looking for? Any certain area? Soda's, medicine, milk or etc. let me know and I will also check and see what I got if anything and let you know. Thanks again


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 2, 2018)

I like soda's, but I also collect meds. Any bottles from Portsmouth Ohio. I also like Ironton and Chilicothe. 

As for a specific type, I like Kenrick bottles and a Ice cream and Bottling company bottle, both from Portsmouth. Cokes, straight sides, nothing newer than 1920.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 2, 2018)

Hutches would be nice, but they aren't equal in value.


----------



## emzornes (Dec 3, 2018)

When I get chance to look at some of my stuff I will see what I got if anything. I usually don't keep much that I don't collect I have a buddy that has a ton of bottles that he collects and I just give him 3 big boxes full this past summer. I have acquired some more though that I don't collect and have yet to do anything with them so I will see and hopefully we can help each other out. Thanks again


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 4, 2018)

Take your time, thanks!


----------



## emzornes (Feb 11, 2019)

I am so sorry I have not got back to you before now it has been crazy couple of months. I have failed as a fellow collector in being prompt and diligent about getting back in touch or finding out any info for you. I unfortunately have still not got to look at any of my bottles so if you have parted with the bottle it is totally understandable. i will try and get to my overflow asap and let you know if I have anything.


----------

